# RO System



## Real78 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am looking into buying a RO System for home and wanted to know what people recommend?


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 22, 2011)

This one is pretty inexpensive compared to others i have seen, and seems pretty popular, i havent used it myself so i cant vouch for it.
xxx.growannex.com/water-filtration/2421-stealth-ro100.html

I just have the Culligan RO system in my kitchen, i use that water and it works great for me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you wanting to get an RO because of high PPMs in your tap water?


----------



## Real78 (Feb 22, 2011)

@THG: Yes, my ppms are high and I was buying water from a local store for a while then their ppms started getting in the upper 100ppms. I will use this as drinking water as well because I drink a lot of water do to working out. The city water is 250-300ppms and that is why I need an RO system.

@Big O: What kind did you buy from ebay? There is a grow shop in my town but I am not able to go there because the cops target anyone that goes in which is bull. I already had them grab my trash a few time just for visiting the store, I am not worried because I am not doing anything but it also makes me mad because the're wasting time on me and they could be doing something better. Like busting a killer or something worst other then waste my tax money.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 22, 2011)

check out hydro logic.  i live in the mountains, and have a well.  the water is really hard. 

the hydro logics have a little adapter fitting to change from 3:1 waste (for really bad water) to 2:1 waste (for normal every day bad water).  

filters are cheap, and the setup is a breeze if you're slightly handy.  definately get a pressurized storage tank.  i get about 1.5 gal from a 2 gal tank before i have to wait for it to refill, or just let the faucet trickle out.  

best of luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

ROs have their limitations.  As mentioned earlier, they make water fairly slowly.  You will have a small pressure tank with the system that will generally hold a couple of gallons.  After that is depleted, it takes several more hours to make a few more gallons.  An RO also wastes a large amount of water.  It bypasses up to 5 gallons of tap water to make up 1 gal of RO water.  How much water is bypassed depends on how bad your water is.  Filter costs are also a concern.  

I would not buy a unit from a hydro place.  You can get a lot better buy on E-bay.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ebay:Here are two I am looking at the counter top would work great when I don't need to use it.
hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/PREMIER-TRIPLE-WATER-FILTRATION-SYSTEM-COUNTER-TOP-/280472413326?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item414d75648e

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Premium-6-Stage-Reverse-Osmosis-Water-Filter-System-RO-/380305508657?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588bf98931


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 23, 2011)

Read the specs carefully.  I checked out the ones HD and Lowe's have.  The quick glance "features" tells you it delivers like 1-point-something gallons per hour.  The real specs limit long term to like 4 or 5 gallons per day.  The one you're looking at may be a better system than the big boxesters.

I still go to the local grocery store and fill 5 gallon  containers for $1.75/5gallons from their top-notch RO machine--five gallons of 6.5pH water in 2 minutes. 

Personal experience: my life got infinitely easier when I went from adjusted tap water to consistent RO.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 23, 2011)

Hydro Logic. Never look back.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 23, 2011)

agreed ..my HL stealth 200 rocks and has the 2:1 adapter fitted...ppm's are usually between 0 and 3..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2011)

This is where and what I use:

hXXp://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/75-gpd-ro-di-5-stage-plus-system.html

They also have cheaper models and more expensive ones too.

Do not forget to change the XX to tt


:bong:


----------



## Real78 (Feb 24, 2011)

@PCDuck how much do you spend on filters per year? I think I may get that set up this week.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 25, 2011)

I picked up a hydro logic stealth 200 over the weekend. It can make over 100 gal a day and is well worth the extra money than a cheap system!!!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with PCDuck, I got the 5-stage from bulkreefsupply.com and couldn't be happier. I later added a second membrane to up the output and cut down on the waste, it kicks out around 6 gallons an hour of 0ppm water. I've had it for 3 or 4 months and use around 30-40 gallons a week I would say, and the tds meter on it is still reading 0ppm so the filters are still good. A replacement pack of filters with the DI resin is $32, pretty cheap.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2011)

Real78 said:
			
		

> @PCDuck how much do you spend on filters per year? I think I may get that set up this week.



When I need to change filters I think they are $32 for all the filters plus DI resin.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 25, 2011)

Look into replacement filters for the stealth RO...look at the life of the filters and go with the info!!!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 26, 2011)

Your water pressure has all to do with your RO output no matter what system you get.

I just fill a 20 gallon tote with water from a 4 stage countertop model, it was $69.00, has worked for years with only one time ever changing the membrain.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 26, 2011)

if you have a pet shop around near you,ill go with a d&d solution reverse osmosis unit,they are great and its dead easy to get spare parts for it,i have one and the membrain has lasted me for over 2 years already,proberly because it has a membrain flushing tap on it.

if you have low water pressure then install an RO booster pump and that will boost your water pressure up to 8-9 bar saving time on filtering water and cutting down on water waste
.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 26, 2011)

Why not just put a Brita filter on your tap? I would think that would get your ppms down, if it's still to high, get a Brita pitcher and run it through there too. Much cheaper than an RO system, and the filtering is done lickety split.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 26, 2011)

if you are trying to filter alot of water then i dont think a brita filter is going to cut it,you would be going through them like nothing and that would end up costing more money then just buying an ROunit


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 27, 2011)

Britas just dont cut it like the multi stage RO units...and the ones that do (add on to faucets) only filter a couple hundred gallons and the filter replacements are almost as expensive as the unit itself. R/O is the way to go in the longrun...


----------



## Melvan (Feb 27, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Britas just dont cut it like the multi stage RO units...and the ones that do (add on to faucets) only filter a couple hundred gallons and the filter replacements are almost as expensive as the unit itself. R/O is the way to go in the longrun...



Well, it was just a thought. If it's a small grow, like mine, it would work, but I guess if he's running a hydro system or a large grow it would be different story.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 27, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> Well, it was just a thought. If it's a small grow, like mine, it would work, but I guess if he's running a hydro system or a large grow it would be different story.


 
you are correct,but even so a brita filter will not clean water as good as an RO unit


----------



## Real78 (Feb 28, 2011)

I found a 5 and a 6 stage between 80-100 with shipping not bad.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 1, 2011)

Question for anyone, are you able to add a DI to any RO system that is not the same name brand? I picked up used RO but does not have the DI, I am able to buy the DI from the company but they want a little more then I wan to pay.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 1, 2011)

real78 yes you can


----------



## Real78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank got one for 36.00 used and all I need is a DI which I found for 15.00.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 5, 2011)

I spoke with a company today that I am ordering my filters and extra parts that are needed. 

ANSWERS TO MY QUESTIONS 
Hope this helps someone else.
Questions
1. What did the colors mean and which one is for drinking water?  *This is what I just found: Black: Inlet water  Yellow: Waste water  Blue: Drinking water. I am going to need to order a few adapters, I need the waste water and water connector adapter which are pretty cheap.*

2. How would I hook up a DI, meaning output of what to the input of DI?  
*YES*

3. I want to use this for Drinking water as well as for growing so what lines would I use for what? 
*Get a post carbon filter and a Union Tee. Come out of the RO  the use a UNION TEE to connect to the INPUT of the Post Carbon filter and DI. Now you have two outputs.*

4. Can I use any filter size, meaning I seen some Sediment with a .05 and 1.0 how much of a different is it and what do you guys recommend? 
*Yes, as long as you have the right height filter.*

I am learning as I go and finding out a lot about RO systems I can wait to get it up and running so I no longer have to buy bottled water.


----------

